# Platy Fry with blue eyes?



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering what kind of platy has light blue eyes. 
This fishes mother was a mickey mouse platy and the fry's body is a light orange.

Thanks.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

bump.


----------

